# Manual de servicio Lavadoras LG TurboDrum Y modo diagnóstico



## heidyvanesa19 (Abr 19, 2021)

El día de ayer falló mi lavadora, decidí ponerle mano a ella debido a que la garantía había expirado (casualmente 1 semana después de 3 años de uso que la cubre) Entonces al resumen:

Me daba problema DE (OE en algunos videos de Youtube) entonces según los videos y comentarios es daño de la bomba de drenaje, como el display no puede mostrar la diferencia entre una D y una O supuse que es DE como Drain Error que es a mi entender, la forma correcta, Ok, el problema era una obstrucción aparente que no encontré en la lavadora y horas después de que se haya quitado el error, luego de 3 lavadas,e me salió otro error y esta vez uno mas feo (si, uno muy feo) el cual sale como PE, el cual averiguando encontré el error como PE Presostato ERROR...

Compraré el presostato que es digital...

Les mando el manual de la lavadora como manual de servicio... mientras les comento que uede ser la solución


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 19, 2021)

....... De herrero.....
Lo llaman obsolescencia programada 
Por favor  describe el problema correctamente....
Imagino programaste correctamente... y dentro de la secuencia de trabajo donde se queda??
O no hace nada??


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Abr 20, 2021)

Yo no sabía que con algunos botones presionados al mismo tiempo, se podía acceder al modo de servicio....
Pues según el manual presione esos botones y seguí el procedimiento... Todo le funciona, menos al exprimir, resulta que el sensor al no detectar agua, no inicia el ciclo de exprimido... nota mental importante: Se piensa que es error de motor, que no gira, que es error de los Mosfets, como muchos sugieren, pero no, es error del Presostato, según mi multímetro y el manual, debe medir en Hertz y variar cuanto más presión se le hace a la boquilla... Con una jeringa descartable soplé fuertemente al presostato y el multímetro no varió de frecuencia... Ya lo limpié, lo desarmé por completo y no encontré nada, supongo que debe ser eso...

Encontré hasta un Proyecto con MicroPIC (Creo) sobre la medicion de presostatos digitales, empleando un PIC y una pantalla digital... Lo que se encuentra en la red cuando uno busca las cosas...


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 20, 2021)

El termino exprimido me distorsiona la secuencia..
1.- Programación.
2.- Carga agua
3.-Realiza lavado
4.- Enjuaga
5.-Bota agua
6.-Centrifugado

Donde se queda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2021)

Exprimido = Centrifugado


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Abr 20, 2021)

Jajajaja si, centrifugado, creo que los hombres no tienen esa costumbre, pero puedes preguntarle a tu mama, hermana, novia, esposa y te dirá que exprimido es cuando ya sale sin agua.... o sea, centrifuga a muchas revoluciones...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2021)

Si , eso ya pertenece a los regionalismos según país y demases


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Abr 20, 2021)

Confirmado es el Presostato, acaban de traérmelo y le acabo de hacer un par de pruebas, ya no me sale ese error.

Mando foto:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2021)

Esperamos el "destripe" del que no anda 

>Hablando de regionalismos , en algunos lados es lavadora , en otros lavarropas , también con nevera , heladera<


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 20, 2021)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Confirmado es el Presostato, acaban de traérmelo y le acabo de hacer un par de pruebas, ya no me sale ese error.
> 
> Mando foto:
> 
> ...


Una autopsia por favor....


----------



## alexcortez200670 (Sep 25, 2021)

Buenas tardes,

Tengo una lavadora Turbo Drum LG de 7 Kilos que adquirí hace 9 años, me ha salido muy buena pero este año me ha estado presentando el problema de que al ponerle el ciclo de lavado normal y llenarse de agua no hace la función de lavar, es decir, el tambor no gira ni a derecha ni a izquierda, se queda inmóvil, cumpliendo solamente la función de exprimir en el tiempo que le corresponde hacerlo, y allí sí gira el tambor. Revisando por debajo o por detrás de la lavadora no observo ninguna correa suelta, entonces me preocupa cómo poder ponerla operativa nuevamente.
Por favor, me podrán asesorar al respecto? Muchas gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 26, 2021)

Ese artilugio, utilizado en la actualidad para medir el nivel de agua, ya no pueden seguirlo llamando "PRESOSTATO", pues no lo es. Emilio pide una autopsia y yo hice una hacen ya unos años; está constituido por dos bobinas, con dos condensadores en paralelo c/u y en serie las dos LC. Un núclo cilindrico, de ferrita, sube y baja dentro del tanque LC, accionado por una membrana, que se mueve siguiendo el nivel de la columna de agua que penetra la manquera que, a su vez, sigue el nivel de la tina (Vasos comunicantes). Parece ser el tanque de un escilador, cuya frecuencia es leida por el controlador.
Generalmente, se sulfatan las soldaduras de los contactos.
El circuito que menciona Heidy, podría ser útil para quienes se dedican a reparación de equipos.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 27, 2021)

En mi caso, el problema es que se reventó la membrana interna @mcrven y lo que mencionas es eso mismo una bobina de ferrita dentro de una espiral de cobre y dos capacitores cerámicos sin código (borrados al parecer)


----------



## mcrven (Sep 27, 2021)

Bien por esa, Heidy. El que desmonté, accidentalmente, le dañé la membrana. También tenía los contactos sulfatados en la parte interna. Al final... cambio y ya.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 27, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Bien por esa, Heidy. El que desmonté, accidentalmente, le dañé la membrana. También tenía los contactos sulfatados en la parte interna. Al final... cambio y ya.


El repuesto con el proveedor local autorizado rondaba los 50US$ Bidens + Mano de obra "técnica calificada", cuando lo pedí a un proveedor de México me costó solamente 9 US$ bidens con todo y envío. Sólo destape la parte de atrás, quité la tapa superior y a presión salió, puse el repuesto que venía con todo y manguera y accesorios. En 20 minutos ya lo había cambiado.

Se pasan de listos con el soporte, con la mano de obra, con el servicio calificado y con el repuesto "original"... 

les pasaré las fotos si las encuentro...


----------



## aguilar1 (Jun 8, 2022)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> El repuesto con el proveedor local autorizado rondaba los 50US$ Bidens + Mano de obra "técnica calificada", cuando lo pedí a un proveedor de México me costó solamente 9 US$ bidens con todo y envío. Sólo destape la parte de atrás, quité la tapa superior y a presión salió, puse el repuesto que venía con todo y manguera y accesorios. En 20 minutos ya lo había cambiado.
> 
> Se pasan de listos con el soporte, con la mano de obra, con el servicio calificado y con el repuesto "original"...
> 
> les pasaré las fotos si las encuentro...


Hola, qué bueno que solucionó. Tu puedes regalarme el link de compra por favor?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jun 9, 2022)

Lo mande a comprar hace tiempo, pero podes cotizar en mercado libre o en Facebook méxico (no soy de ese lindo país) 

Pero este es el código


----------

